# Race Result FL HOPRA Race 4 - Palm Bay



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

Florida HOPRA Race 4 – 1/26/13 – Palm Bay, FL

Twelve racers turned out to race on Dennis Bielski `s continuous rail Tomy
track. The track performed flawlessly and made for a fun day of close racing. 
This was FL HOPRA first race on the track and it will become a regular on our
schedule. A drivers meeting was held before the start of the race to discuss FL HOPRA. FL HOPRA Racing Director, Assistant Director and Alternate were voted on and approved. Leo Belleville will be Director, with Terry Flynn as Assistant Director, and Jimmie Paris will be alternate if Leo and Terry both are unable to full fill their responsibilities. These positions are for racing only and will not have voting rights for the National HOPRA organization. A CFHOR enduro for May 18, 2013 is a go and FL HOPRA will be supporting this event. Bill Pinch, of theraceway.biz, will be hosting and promoting this event to non HO racers. It was decided not to have body classes for 2013 -2014 racing season.

Amateur, Semi-Pro, and Pro racers ran together to cut down on the time for each car class to allow for the extra racers without greatly increasing the time to hold the race. The first class up was Box Stock Can. All racers used the Tomy SRT platform and the racing was very close and the fall offs were few. The race was held at 16 volts with the following results:

Terry 138
Steve 132
JW 130
Dennis 129
Leo 128
Bill 124
Russ 123
Ken 115
Jimmie 114
Marcus 106
Robert 86
Chris 81


Terry took the Pro win with Steve finished second, and JW third. Dennis won the Semi-Pro category with Russ finishing second, followed by Ken. Marcus won the Amateur class over Robert.

The second race of the day was the Club Stock. This was the battle of the Storm Extreme versus the BSRT 902. The Club Stock class is proving to be as fast as Super Stock, at less than half the price, and very little maintenance cost required! The results were as follows:

Terry 163
Leo 150
Ken 149
Steve 145
Russ 144
Dennis 142
Jimmie 141
J.W. 140
Robert 115
Chris 94

Terry finished first with a BSRT 902 and Leo second with a Storm Extreme, and Steve finished third in the Pro class. Ken won the Semi-Pro class, followed by Russ in second , and Dennis in third. Robert took the Amateur Club Stock victory with Chris finishing second.

The final race of the day was the Super Stock race for Semi-Pros and Pros. 
Terry won the Pro race with Leo finishing second, Steve was in third. Ken
finished first in the Semi-Pro category, with Russ second, and Dennis third.

Terry 168
Leo 158
Steve 156
Ken 155
Russ 151
Dennis 144
Jimmie 181
J.W. 139

Race 5 will be in Lakeland , February 9th , on Terry's superfast WizzTrack.

Please support our series sponsors: BSRT, Parma PSE. Walther/Life-Like,
Landshark, Bodies by Bruce, Harden Creek Racing, Racemasters, M-Tech, HarborFreight, VRP, and Host Bodies.


----------

